# Specialized Era Carbon Comp



## IRide1023 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girlfriend is looking to upgrade her MTB. Is anyone out there riding an Era carbon comp? Happy with it?


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

The closest I can get is a carbon frame Safire that I demo'd for a quick ride this past Sunday. I was very impressed with the handling and plushness, and it just had a great feel that I don't get in regular bikes. Hard to exaplin, but the bike just had a "just right" feel about it. 

I was volunteering at a mtn bike race and had not brought my bike clothes or bike. However, there was a woman there covering the race for her local paper and she really wanted to go for a ride and see what mountain biking was all about. The Specialized demo truck was there, so we both got a bike and off we went. 

I'm tall (5'9" ish) with a long torso and was amazed that the Large frame was a very good fit! The Specialized rep (woman) noted that they wanted to fit the full range of women. 

Like I said, the ride is just had a great feel. The Specialized demo truck will be returning to my town for the Handmade Bike Show, so I'll take another spin on the Safire and check out another one of their bikes (Carbon Epic 29er, anyone?).


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Love mine.


----------



## IRide1023 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. We ended up ordering her the Era and it is going to be here today. I'm looking forward to her riding a top quality bike that doesn't weigh 35+lbs. We can hardly wait. It's always fun getting a new bike!


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome. She'll love it. Lucky gal. She will be so much faster - watch out :thumbsup: It is the kinda bike that makes you go-go. It is super fast in the tech stuff too, turns quick and is so light it is easy to flick up ledges. Mine is 20.5 lbs and I am 104 lbs so weight makes a huge difference.


----------

